# Window and door seals



## mr.martini (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello,
I am looking for a source for replacement door and window seald for an VW 87 Jetta GL.
Thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Window and door seals (mr.martini)*

Dealer or on-line sources like.
http://www.1stvwparts.com/
http://www.parts.com/index.cfm?pageTab=1 (cheaper than 1stvw most of the time).
http://www.worldimpex.com/index.html


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Window and door seals (mr.martini)*

This is a common problem on the Mk2 chassis cars. The seals are available, but EXPENSIVE.


----------

